# Nelly Furtado - Mix - 86x



## astrosfan (14 März 2009)

​


----------



## Buterfly (14 März 2009)

Sind ein paar nette Wallpaper dabei :thx:


----------



## Karrel (18 März 2009)

ja, z.T. sieht das ganz nett aus!


----------



## Kurtis (18 März 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die echt tolle Serie von meiner Lieblingssängerin Nelly.


----------



## heppi12 (31 Aug. 2009)

Danke für die Bilder. Echt heiß die Frau.


----------



## jogi50 (31 Aug. 2009)

Schöne Bilder,Danke.


----------



## Punisher (12 Jan. 2011)

Danke fürs mixen


----------



## furiye20 (13 Okt. 2012)

viel hübscher als JLO !!! 
danke


----------



## Mike150486 (14 Okt. 2012)

furiye20 schrieb:


> viel hübscher als JLO !!!


Auf jeden Fall! Das kann ich 100%ig unterstreichen !!! :thumbup:

Vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos der starken und schönen Nelly


----------



## alta (18 Okt. 2012)

tolle sängerin


----------

